# Sitio mais quente do planeta !



## Aurélio (22 Abr 2014 às 19:50)

Boas,

Gostava de saber qual o sitio mais quente do planeta, mesmo sabendo que provavelmente existem sitios bem mais quentes mas por serem deserto, e não existir estação não pode ser medido !


----------



## blade (22 Abr 2014 às 19:57)

Depende essa pergunta 

Se for média anual da temperatura é em áfrica lá num deserto perto do equador a este com 34ºc de média anual 

Se for temperatura mais elevada medida e minima mais alta é death valley 

Se for cidade com mês mais quente penso que seja kuwait city 

Mas também ouvi falar num deserto no irão que os satélites mostram que chega aos 70ºc a areia penso


----------



## camrov8 (22 Abr 2014 às 20:11)

sim death valley é o local oficial com temperatura mais elevada depois de os dados na libia terem sido refutados


----------



## Aurélio (22 Abr 2014 às 21:09)

camrov8 disse:


> sim death valley é o local oficial com temperatura mais elevada depois de os dados na libia terem sido refutados



Uma vez fizeram uma chegada da Volta á California algures aí nessa zona ou muito perto e estavam 47º C !

Ouve imensos ciclistas que foram parar ao hospital e tiveram que cobrir no final os corredores com gelo, porque pareciam estar em chamas !

Mas acredito que haja alguns sitios a chegar perto dos 70ºC sem dúvida, tal como no Oriente (médio ?), Deserto do Sahara, algures na Libia, e em vários dos desertos existentes por esse mundo fora ...

Afinal de contas por alguma razão será deserto e não habitado, não ???

PS: Já paravam com as médias, não ... o que interessa é sempre as máximas, o resto é paisagem !


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2014 às 21:17)

Abadan,Irão tambem é um forno valente, no verão passado registou máximas na ordem dos *50ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Abr 2014 às 21:57)

Podem confirmar-me se a cidade habitada (existe alguma cidade que não seja ) mais quente no mundo é a cidade de Dallol na Etiópia em que a temperatura média é de 41ºC e chega a registar mais de 60º 

E o deserto mais quente é o Deserto de Lut, Irão onde a NASA através de satélite já registou temperaturas na ordem dos 70ºC !

Houve uma reporter que diz que foi lá mal entrando no deserto já registava cerca de 55º C, andou poucos metros e ia morrendo !


----------



## Agreste (23 Abr 2014 às 00:49)

Dallol é capaz de ser correcto porque o Rift fica abaixo do nível do mar. 

O Dasht e Lut não deve ser superior ao Vale da Morte nos Estados Unidos pela mesma razão: o deserto iraniano fica 600 metros acima do nível do mar, o Vale da Morte fica abaixo do nível do mar.

Mas atenção às cidades do golfo pérsico... a combinação de calor e humidade torna a coisa insuportável.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Abr 2014 às 00:55)

Agreste disse:


> Dallol é capaz de ser correcto porque o Rift fica abaixo do nível do mar.
> 
> O Dasht e Lut não deve ser superior ao Vale da Morte nos Estados Unidos pela mesma razão: o deserto iraniano fica 600 metros acima do nível do mar, o Vale da Morte fica abaixo do nível do mar.



Hummmm .... não me parece mesmo que o chamado Vale da Morte seja o mais quente.
No Deserto Australiano, Sahara e no Oriente tenho a certeza que existem temperaturas acima dos 60ºC !

Já foram medidos, valores acima dos 60ºC só que como não existem estações nessas zonas, não são reconhecidos oficialmente !

E se as cidades atingem temperaturas se calhar acima dos 50ºC ocasionalmente imagina nos desertos em determinadas localizações mais abrigadas !


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Abr 2014 às 09:39)

camrov8 disse:


> ... death valley é o local oficial com temperatura mais elevada ...



Sim por ali fica bem quentinho ... 
Quando estive no _Mojave_ (Nevada) tentei progredir na viagem por ali mas os Rangers avisaram que não se podia avançar. Por outro lado as visitas ao Grand Canyon (Arizona), nesse Verão, também não eram aconselhadas porque lá estavam temperaturas acima dos 53º (embora haja registo de temperaturas superiores).
O deserto, de terra vermelha, qual filme de _cowboys_,  é lindo  mas mete um grande respeito.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Abr 2014 às 10:25)

Alguém sabe até que temperatura o corpo humano aguenta em termos de temperaturas, imaginando que temos sempre uma garrafa de água á mão e uma turca na cabeça ??


----------



## seqmad (23 Abr 2014 às 10:30)

A altitude é importante, Dallol fica cerca de 100 mts abaixo do nível do mar e o Death Valley também, no seu ponto mais baixo... Dallol tem o recorde de média mais alta, anual, 34º medidos entre 1960-66, e só para esclarecer, não é uma cidade, foi uma exploração mineira durante parte do século passado, nesa altura foram feitas as medições, e actualmente é desabitado - vale a pena ver as imagens do vulcão Dallol... O Death Valley (recorde 56,7º acho) é um vale ao comprido encaixado entre duas cordilheiras de montanhas, juntando o efeito da baixa altitude concentra imenso o calor... a temperatura é sempre alguns graus mais alta do que nas zonas desérticas circundantes, nota-se bem ao descer para lá. Passei por lá há uns anos, 45º num 30 de Setembro, e pouco arrefece durante a noite, pelo menos nessa época ainda de fim de Verão...


----------



## camrov8 (23 Abr 2014 às 20:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe até que temperatura o corpo humano aguenta em termos de temperaturas, imaginando que temos sempre uma garrafa de água á mão e uma turca na cabeça ??



bastante por acaso há malucos que vao para saunas com 60º e 70º durante algum tempo, agora se falas em funcionar tipo caminhar o death valley está perto do limite, há calculos que para fazer uma caminhada pelo lago salgado entre dois postos de turismo são +/-10lts de água e há varios casos de mortes porque é muita água para para beber em tão pouco tempo é da cabo dos rins


----------



## blade (23 Abr 2014 às 20:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe até que temperatura o corpo humano aguenta em termos de temperaturas, imaginando que temos sempre uma garrafa de água á mão e uma turca na cabeça ??



Existe um clube chamado o clube dos 300 em que as pessoas têm de suportar por instantes uma variação de 300F para pertencer ao grupo vão de 90ºc para -70 e têm de estar nus  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clube_300 como é obvio é por pouco tempo


----------



## Paulo H (24 Abr 2014 às 00:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe até que temperatura o corpo humano aguenta em termos de temperaturas, imaginando que temos sempre uma garrafa de água á mão e uma turca na cabeça ??



É uma questão algo subjetiva, pois a nossa resistência física a temperaturas extremas, depende de vários fatores:
- Temperatura
- Vento
- Humidade relativa
- Saúde
- Roupa adequada
- E o essêncial: o tempo de exposição!

No fundo, no fundo, aquilo que é deveras importante para não morrer, é basicamente manter a nossa temperatura interna corporal dentro de valores aceitáveis:
-Temp mínima: 34C
-Temp máxima: 42C

Embora já tenham sido registados, verdadeiros milagres, casos únicos:
-Temp mínima: 13C
-Temp máxima: 46C

Para ter uma idéia da subjetividade, alguns
exemplos:
- Que temperatura suportam os bombeiros num incêndio florestal? Que temperaturas causam queimaduras de 1o, 2o ou 3o grau mas ainda assim, permitem sobreviver, consoante a gravidade da situação?

Alguns sites referem que o máximo de temperatura suportada durante 20min foi de 127C! Caso a informação seja fidedigna, é uma temperatura incrível de suportar 20min, pois a partir dos 42C algumas proteínas do cérebro cozem, aos 68C um ovo coze e aos 100C a água ferve!


----------



## camrov8 (24 Abr 2014 às 19:52)

Paulo H disse:


> É uma questão algo subjetiva, pois a nossa resistência física a temperaturas extremas, depende de vários fatores:
> - Temperatura
> - Vento
> - Humidade relativa
> ...



li sobre recordes em saunas mas como falavam em 120 por isso não acredito muito


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Abr 2014 às 23:59)

camrov8 disse:


> li sobre recordes em saunas mas como falavam em 120 por isso não acredito muito



Não sei se há algum recorde a este nível, mas a sauna comum tem 90ºC e uma humidade relativa de 10% aprox.
Pode acontecer de certas pessoas terem uma capacidade de suportar temperaturas ainda superiores durante cerca de 15 minutos (ou mais...), com humidade ainda mais baixa.
Convém ter a noção que dessa maneira se leva o corpo humano ao seu limite ou acima dele, podendo levar a danos irreversíveis.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Abr 2014 às 18:51)

eu sei que concursos na finlandia e suecia com varios acidentes registados, as temperaturas e que eram um bocado elevadas mais de 100 mesmo que por breves periodos.


----------



## Agreste (25 Abr 2014 às 23:30)

De saunas repesco esta...

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1636827


----------



## camrov8 (26 Abr 2014 às 01:01)

pois mas foi parar ao hospital, e acho que a pergunta diz respeito a uma temperatura onde ainda assim o ser humano seja funcional e perto dos 60 reais e esquecendo a humidade deve ser o limite e mesmo assim não são actividades muito puxadas


----------

